# Steine kleben



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Ich möchte für einen kleinen Wasserfall auf die Steine, die als Stufen dienen, Steine als Begrenzung kleben (damit das Wasser nicht zu den Seiten sondern nur an der vorgesehenen Stelle nach vorne weg kann). Ich dachte das mit einer Heissklebepistole zu machen, da das Zeug transparent ist und als Kleber und Abdichtung funkieren kann. 
Hat da jemand von Euch schon Erfahrungen oder andere Tipps?

Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

erfahrung habe ich keine, aber in einem teichbuch habe ich gelesen das man steine mit silikon fixieren soll.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

habe ich auch schon dran gedacht.im silikon ist aber wohl meistens essig und anti-schimmel mittel drin, das wäre dann nicht so gut...

thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

und wenn man aquariumsilikon nimmt   das dürfte doch nicht falsch sein, oder


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Ohh - wenn ich jetzt noch wüßte, was ich genommen hatte. Also es hatte so geschäumt, wie das Zeug, das man zum Türrahmen festmachen nimmt. Aber wie das heißt? Hält auf jeden Fall und funktioniert auch!


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

*re*

hallo
nur ganz kurz

Heißkleber   geht 14 Tage
Silikon :?    geht nur auf sehr dichten Steinen 
2K epoxidharz    geht auf allen Steinen !


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Der Heißkleber wird nach kurzer Zeit brüchig und hält auf Steinen nicht wirklich. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

danke für die Tipps - wie gut, dass ich erst gefragt habe - ich denke ich werde mal den 2 Komponenten Epoxidharz testen. Das ist doch das Zeug mit dem man auch Glasfaser laminiert, oder? Dann ist es sicher sogar Salzwasserfest.

@susanne - du meinst bau- oder montageschaum, gell? DAs ist bestimmt geeignet um die grossen Steine verdeckt zu fixieren, für sichtbare, wasserumspülte Steine aber wohl zu hässlich

Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

ansonsten nimst du innotec der kleber klebt alles und halt super. habe damit ein paar steine auf meiner mauer fixiert. jetzt wollte ich einen wieder lösen. ergebniss ich habe den stein von der mauer mit ab   

der kleber ist auch im und unter wasser verwendbar !!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Thomas - da könntest Du recht haben   

Bei mir ist die Stein-Platte, über die der Wasserfall läuft halt so waagrecht eingebaut, dass es eh fast nur in der Mitte drüberläuft

Jaja - was waren das noch für Zeiten   und noch kein Jahr her ..... jaaa - damals .....


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mit Uhu Kraft sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht. Zumindest auf PVC klebt man damit nahezu alles. 
In meinem Bachlauf habe ich eine Steinplatte für den Wasserfall. Damit das Wasser auf die Platte läuft , habe ich im hinteren Teil ein Folienstück auf die Steinplatte aufgelegt und mit der Bachlauffolie verklebt. Damit man die aufgelegte Folie nicht sieht, habe ich mit Uhu Kraft  Kieselsteine aufgeklebt. Das hält jetzt schon 2 Jahre.

Gruss
Konrad


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

@susanne, du hast ja wirklich für alles ein foto parat, oder? nee, das ist super, weil man da durchaus auf neue Ideen kommt. 

@lars, dieses innotec zeug ist ja irre teuer. machen die das aus __ safran oder goldstaub? ok, epoxidharz ist auch nicht ganz billig...

@konrad, hast du vielleicht ein bild von deinem wasserfall. würde mich interessieren, wie diese kombi aus natur und folie aussieht.

Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

@ Thomas,

jaja - wenn man denkt, was für eine Kamera das letztes Jahr noch war - aber der Bau mußte dokumentiert werden - klar und wie man sieht - ab und zu kann mans sogar mal brauchen


----------

